# My Other Caddy/Catty



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

A FRIENDLY WARNING:* DO NOT LOOK AT THIS POST IF YOU HAVE A TENDENCY TOWARDS JEALOUSY!*

I am still evaluating/enjoying Rayshot's SuperSure pouches. They are too good to put on most of my boring slingshots, so I have resurrected another of my deluxe models. I mean, you wouldn't want to install Corinthian leather upholstery in your beat-up 2000 GMC 4-cylinder pickup truck, would you? (That's what I drive.) B)

So in this post, I'm cruising in my Bill Hays aircraft aluminum rendition of the Classic Tex-Shooter Lone Star design by the most esteemed Mr. Bill Herriman. A couple of gents Texas can add to their long (some would say endless) list of things to brag about. :headbang:

First, about the pouch. This one is not labeled "lamb" like the previous one I posted yesterday here. It is the same size, but different-colored. So far, It seems pretty much the same -- I spent about an hour with it this morning -- but it must not be as good as the "lamb" one because its label merely says "SuperSure", while the "lamb" one says, "SuperSure (and) Super Pouch". Ray didn't send me any specs to differentiate one type from another, so I guess I will have to see what time will tell. I suspect that once each is fully broken in there will be a difference in performance or longevity. Maybe both.

The sun isn't out too strong today, so the pics aren't too good. But here you go. . .



















This is modifed Bill Hays style to handle any kind of bands or tubes. I'm gonna try putting a set of Nathan's medium tubes, with a pseudo-taper on it next.

More pics . . .









Oh yeah, it's a big 'un all right! :lol:










Thanks for looking and try to have some fun today.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Bill,

Thanks for the compliments on the pouches.

Yes there is a difference between the pouches. If it says SuperPouch on it in addition to my brand name of SuperSure, then it is a *Super* pouch (SuperPouch).

The SuperPouches are made with a special process that is a pain in the neck to make, but has enhancing effects on the pouch's character and quality.

Even to date the SuperPouches have very subtle differences between batches in an effort to find the Optimum in manufacture procedure and end product. Mainly, only I would be able to tell because I have shot with every batch. For instance the SuperPouch with Lamb is an experiment and only a couple of folks have been given them. I happen to really like the ones made with lamb. Too bad the hide is more costly that what I like to use for the SuperPouches.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great pouch and frame.....that IS a big puppy!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Ray -- I was hoping you would jump in here.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

LVO said:


> Great pouch and frame.....that IS a big puppy!


Yes it is, Larry... soooo smooth and luxurious to shoot.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am definitely jealous of that sling. Tex's Lone Star is hall of fame material and I try to trade for any Hay's frame I can get.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The multi-mount tips make the flip a little larger and my newer ones have a shorter handle, but I stick with the width. This fork is a little big, but it is still my favorite. Thanks for sharing the pictures. Bill Hays is a super guy and designer. He may be the must copied designer on the forum. He sent me one of these in natural ballistic resin and I like it. The extra weight adds stability. It is a fine shooting flip. -- Tex


----------

